# Piss off Zingzillas



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

Why can't anyone make a nice and cool children's programme? 
Especially about learning about music. How hard can it be not to make every single character look hideous? 
Fimbles
Wayballoo
Jim Jam 

and worst of all . . . . Tweenies, I'm looking at you all. 

ITS A DISASTER!!!


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2010)

Lıke


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why can't anyone make a nice and cool children's programme?
> Especially about learning about music. How hard can it be not to make every single character look hideous?
> Fimbles
> Wayballoo
> ...



.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> .


 
I mean today. Obviously everything I used to watch as a kid was awesome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

Fucking chuggington now. They look horrible and computery. They have even turned Bob the Builder into a CGI programme now. 

All that's left is Timmy time. Show me show me was ok until they swapped penelope with oogy.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I mean today. Obviously everything I used to watch as a kid was awesome.


----------



## badlands (Nov 24, 2010)

Shaun the Sheep?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> Shaun the Sheep?


 
I did mention timmy time which is the same thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2010)

Waybeloo freaks me out


----------



## butcher (Nov 24, 2010)

Ooglies is Fab tho'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2010)

Ooglies is brilliant. I love Waybuloo - zen for kids. Night Garden is the dog's, natch. The rest I can take or leave - to be fair the programmes aren't for me. Plus I quite fancy the girl off I Can Cook, and that Cerrie also.


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 24, 2010)

butcher said:


> Ooglies is Fab tho'




ooglies is, indeed, amazing. roy was pretty good and young dracula was cool.  little howard's big question is also genuinely LOL inducing but they are all on cbbc not cbeebies and don't really teach you anything...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2010)

But yeah, Zingzillas. Bunch of shitheads. I've seen all the episodes - that tall bloke with long hair playing the triangle in the Cajun band does my noodle in. Have a sneaking liking for the cocoanut hut song.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2010)

wayballoo is awesome 

lil fraction loves zingzillas.  I think it's crap


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2010)

We don't all know what Zingzillas look like


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 24, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> But yeah, Zingzillas. Bunch of shitheads. I've seen all the episodes - that tall bloke with long hair playing the triangle in the Cajun band does my noodle in. Have a sneaking liking for the cocoanut hut song.


 
to be fair to my kids, they really don't like Zingzillas, Waybuloo, Night Garden etc, i.e. the ones that have been deliberately designed so they can merchandise the fuck out of them come Christmas.  They did enjoy the insanely old repeat of 'Come Outside' this morning where Auntie Mabel goes into a sewer to find Pippin's poo...


----------



## pk (Nov 24, 2010)

Aussie good-times shite for nippers in the same vein as that other Aussie music kids show where homosexual men dress in red suits.

All very odd, but one hell of a money spinner.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2010)

Zingzillas and Tweenies give me a fucking headache. Whose idea was it to put the bloody Tweenies on telly at 7am FFS.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2010)

I work with someone who's sister is a tweenie.

fascinating eh?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2010)

Phoebe's faves are definitely Zingzillas, Night Garden, Waybuloo & Squigglebits. And anything with a song. But she goes to bed when Tinga Tales is on, so I have to choose whether to give myself two lovely hours of quiet and miss it, or sit there on my Bill watching a baby's telly programme.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I'll join in with the grumpy old person's attitude "things used to be better" I've got a 19 month old and all the programmes I can find(easily) seem to be really crappy and hows he ever gonna start talking while watching stuff with weird made up words like night garden.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 24, 2010)

Ez likes Zingzillas... when I heard about the idea, I liked it, but yeah, it's pretty obnoxious in practice. When she saw one with an opera singer, she said 'Mummy singing' apparently (she was with my mum at the time).


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 24, 2010)

those flowerpot men never taught me anything with their gibberish!


----------



## badlands (Nov 24, 2010)

there's a new Sesame Street thing

called Sesame (something or other)

my 3 were captivated

good old Big Bird


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> ooglies is, indeed, amazing. roy was pretty good and young dracula was cool.  little howard's big question is also genuinely LOL inducing but they are all on cbbc not cbeebies and don't really teach you anything...


 
Thats CBBC. I was staying up and watching the Omen by that age.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> 'Come Outside' this morning where Auntie Mabel goes into a sewer to find Pippin's poo...


 
That's my favorite.  The one where the phone is cut off is ok too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Cloo said:


> Ez likes Zingzillas... when I heard about the idea, I liked it, but yeah, it's pretty obnoxious in practice. .


 
I know. It's a decent enough premise for a show, so why do they have to make them all look and act like a bunch of cunts?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2010)

I was forgetting Nina and the Neurons. Hate-inducing cartoon "neurons", but _what_ a presenter...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I was forgetting Nina and the Neurons. Hate-inducing cartoon "neurons", but _what_ a presenter...


 
Agreed. Why did they again have to throw away a decent programme idea on shitty badly designed CGI twats with borderline racist stereotypes? 

(I was going to work on that but I couldn't get the commute to make sense.)


----------



## mitochondria (Nov 25, 2010)

well my daughter loves zingzillas and often walks in singing 'disaster!'

one I really hate is timmy, baa baa baa fuck you I am drifting half asleep here


----------



## mr steev (Nov 25, 2010)

Waybuloo is cool. I'm not so keen on Zingzillas though. My daughter's got a thing for monkeys but she hasn't noticed the primate characteristics of Zac and co. Her favourite by a long way is Mr Tumble though. At least she's learning a bit of sign I guess, and it was a nice surprise to see Babyhead on it the other morning complete with ska tinged theme music.

As for oldies, we were quite happy watching the cider make Windy Miller all sleepy the other week on replay (a subject that wouldn't even be mentioned nowadays!)


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> shitty badly designed CGI twats with borderline racist stereotypes?



You mean Luke, don't you?  

I love Waybuloo.  The only problem I have with it is the bloody cheebies.  Bunch of Orcs, with their squealing, and waving hands and bad acting.

A few things have occurred to me when I've been watching it though...

Where do the kids come from?  On the long shot there is nothing around Nara.  I don't see any car park full of worried parents.

What would happen if you tried to punch Yojojo?  Or hit him with a spade?  It's all cutesy cutesy now but I reckon you do not want to piss the Piplings off.  I reckon they would assume their true forms and tear you a new one.  I can see it all now.  "You try!  You try!" while they bash you over the head with your own spade.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2010)

content wise, nina and the neurons is great.  lil fraction loves it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

My daugter does seem to rather like zingzillas and crappington. I have no idea what she sees in something special and Mr Maker.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2010)

Johnny Briggs was fucking awful.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't knock waybulloo.  i have no idea what it's about but it rocks


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2010)

It reminds me of flying when dreaming


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2010)

We watch milkshake these days. Mr men, peppa pig, roary and fifi are awesome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

souljacker said:


> We watch milkshake these days. Mr men, peppa pig, roary and fifi are awesome.


 
I hate all of them plus they have adverts, yuck. 

Who does the little kingdom?


----------



## gsv (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't fucking stand Zingzillas 
But Waybuloo is lush    

GS(v)


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 25, 2010)

Daughter loves Waybuloo, or at least the theme music. Her other favourites are Charlie & Lola, Zoo Lane and Come Outside. Everything else on cbeebies is shit. The ones produced in Scotland seem to be the worst, especially Balamory, Nina & the Nurons etc.

I have to turn off when Zingzillas is on and play with her instead.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 25, 2010)

what's all the love for waybuloo about? it's shite, it teaches kids that tomatoes grow on trees ffs!!


----------



## gsv (Nov 25, 2010)

It's chilled out and trippy, and it annoys church reactionary nutjobs.

GS(v)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollem said:


> what's all the love for waybuloo about? it's shite, it teaches kids that tomatoes grow on trees ffs!!


 
And strawberries  I fucking hate it. Thankfully now we have our new freesat dish, the foal has ditched cbeebies in favour of TinyPop. Less happily, he spends the ad breaks either shouting 'I want that!' or 'I don't want THAT'


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Fucking chuggington now. They look horrible and computery. They have even turned Bob the Builder into a CGI programme now.
> 
> All that's left is Timmy time. Show me show me was ok until they swapped penelope with oogy.


 

Chuggington is such a blatant Thomas rip off I'm surprised they haven't been sued. Also, Thomas is computerised these days


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

I always hated thomas anyway.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollem said:


> what's all the love for waybuloo about? it's shite, it teaches kids that tomatoes grow on trees ffs!!


 
Waybuloo is great because it is a window of calm in an otherwise busy day.

And it teaches them really weird yoga.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2010)

Waybuloo is weird and bad. It's what kids programmes would be like if Scientology was the world's religion.

Tweenies is 4 clicks louder than any other programme and is shit.

Glad mine have all progressed onto CBBC.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> Waybuloo is great because it is a window of calm in an otherwise busy day.
> 
> And it teaches them really weird yoga.


 
Yes but why do they have to look so hideous? 
They bothered to make the programme, why not go that extra inch and make it look nice.

Octonauts would be ok if it wasn't all shitty CGI looking.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes but why do they have to look so hideous?
> They bothered to make the programme, why not go that extra inch and make it look nice.



I imagine it'll be something to do with babies responding to faces and big eyes.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Dan is a massive wet blanket.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Octonauts would be ok if it wasn't all shitty CGI looking.


 
I like Octonauts. Explore! Rescue! Protect!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2010)

What do kids think of Big Babies?


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Dan is a massive wet blanket.


 
Driver dan?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> Driver dan?



He's just followed me on Twitter.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Darth maul. I remember a mutual mate telling me he was going to be in star wars and I was all ?????. 
Now he is all famous for other stuff.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

darth maul and driver dan, quite the range.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

and pele...



> On the BBC quiz show Would I Lie To You?, he revealed that he overdubbed the voice of Pelé in the English language version of his adverts to promote Viagra and raise the awareness of impotency.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 25, 2010)

I like Charlie and Lola, perhaps cos we have loads of the books too and I really love the cut and paste illustration and mental wibbly texts.
Shaun the sheep is great too, even my mam tunes into that when the kids aren't around 

I really hate Mighty mites...cos that Sarah Janes woman is a fucking asshole, simple as.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh Yeah Charlie and Lola is cool and the original lauren child books are nice (I like the tiger aspect series but the books are shite).


----------



## cascader (Nov 25, 2010)

As much as I loathe the Zingzillas (especially any episode involving Auntie Dot, _daaaaaahling_), as far as shows to teach kids about music, it's still miles better than Carrie and David's fucking Popshop.  Dear God, that was a dreadful show.

My two really aren't bothered about Zingzillas, thankfully.  But they are obsessed with the Octonauts, and, rather mystifyingly, Gigglebiz and anything else involving Justin Fletcher.  I really don't get the appeal.  As soon as the credits roll on any show, J will start muttering "Gigglebiz, Gigglebiz, Gigglebiz!" under his breath, as though by sheer force of will he can make it appear.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh Yeah Charlie and Lola is cool and the original lauren child books are nice (I like the tiger aspect series but the books are shite).



I love the Clarice Bean books!


----------



## mr steev (Nov 25, 2010)

trashpony said:


> And strawberries  I fucking hate it. Thankfully now we have our new freesat dish, the foal has ditched cbeebies in favour of TinyPop. Less happily, he spends the ad breaks either shouting 'I want that!' or 'I don't want THAT'


 
I'd rather have to show my daughter where strawberries really come from (although she already picked a fair few) than have to suffer adverts and their effects tbh. Commercial and American kids tv is banned for as long as we can manage it


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2010)

I was talking about Dan from zingzillas. Annoying.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I love the Clarice Bean books!


 
I haven't read those. I have a LCs the princess and the pea and one about a poodle but I have mixed feelings about them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> darth maul and driver dan, quite the range.


 
Shit, I have only twigged he is driver dan on the story train. So much promise in that but both me and the daughter think it's shit.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2010)

mr steev said:


> I'd rather have to show my daughter where strawberries really come from (although she already picked a fair few) than have to suffer adverts and their effects tbh. Commercial and American kids tv is banned for as long as we can manage it


 
I know. I was casting around for something because he has decided cbeebies is for babies (he isn't yet 4). I can't bear commercials although this is actually English telly (on the whole) but I've rolled over for the sake of peace and having a house to furnish. He spends entire days when he watches no telly at all because I think it's all evil tbh where small children are concerned. Surely dirtgirlworld isn't English? Now that really is the scariest thing ever


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> I really hate Mighty mites...cos that Sarah Janes woman is a fucking asshole, simple as.



I can just imagine her sat around after filming with a fag in one hand and a whiskey in the other, makeup smudged, moaning about "fucking kids."

She is also one of the Zingzillas.  Co-incidence?  I think not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> I can just imagine her sat around after filming with a fag in one hand and a whiskey in the other, makeup smudged, moaning about "fucking kids.".


 
I totally see that. 

I hate the way they do the music sting every two seconds.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollem said:


> what's all the love for waybuloo about? it's shite, it teaches kids that tomatoes grow on trees ffs!!


 


Idaho said:


> Waybuloo is weird and bad. It's what kids programmes would be like if Scientology was the world's religion.



*joins Waybuloo is pish club*

I hate it, it's inane, vapid and irritating, the way the characters are clearly voiced by awful drama school brats of 12 or 14 yet talk in aggravating cod-baby-speak gets right up my nose. I want to backhand the lot of them. And the CONSTANT background music all the FUCKING time makes my head hurt. Fortunately none of mine like it so we turn over for Shaun the Sheep on CBBC at 6 o'clock.


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2010)

the new series of Peppa Pig is well worth watching,

really funny,

in a Captain Pugwash way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2010)

badlands said:


> the new series of Peppa Pig is well worth watching,
> 
> really funny,
> 
> .


 
I can't stand it simply because of the horrible snorting noise all the pigs make. Ugh. We won't watch it. Ben and Hollies little Kingdom is ok though.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't stand it simply because of the horrible snorting noise all the pigs make. Ugh. We won't watch it. Ben and Hollies little Kingdom is ok though.


 
They giggle all the time for no reason too!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I always hated thomas anyway.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2011)

I really despise "Grandpa in my pocket". I want to sit that annoying big-toothed kid down and say, "Look, you have to let it go. Your grandpa's been dead almost a year now".


----------



## radio_atomica (Jan 15, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I know. I was casting around for something because he has decided cbeebies is for babies (he isn't yet 4). I can't bear commercials although this is actually English telly (on the whole) but I've rolled over for the sake of peace and having a house to furnish. He spends entire days when he watches no telly at all because I think it's all evil tbh where small children are concerned. Surely dirtgirlworld isn't English? Now that really is the scariest thing ever


 
I think dirtgirl world is canadian and dubbed with english accents for us.  Anyway, dirtgirl is sassy  (according to martha)


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 15, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I really despise "Grandpa in my pocket". I want to sit that annoying big-toothed kid down and say, "Look, you have to let it go. Your grandpa's been dead almost a year now".


 
Just the phrase "Grandpa in my pocket" sounds a little wierd to me...

Daisy is well into The Little Princess at the moment, which is on Channel 5's milkshake bit. Voiced by Jane Horrocks and Julian Clary and occasionally Brian Blessed


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Just the phrase "Grandpa in my pocket" sounds a little wierd to me...
> 
> Daisy is well into The Little Princess at the moment, which is on Channel 5's milkshake bit. Voiced by Jane Horrocks and Julian Clary and occasionally Brian Blessed



Not seen that. Never really think about Ch.5.

Oh, what's that eco-friendly programme on CBeebies that has cartoon people but real-life mouths and that? It's horrible.

ETA: Oh yeah. Dirtfirlworld. I mean the programme is ok, it's just freaky, design-wise.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah.  Grandpa in my pocket is a low point.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 15, 2011)

Grandpa in my pocket is the only programme on CBeebies that all 3 of my kids will stop and watch start to finish.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2011)

I watched Chiro on Ch. 5 this morning. So good I've Sky+'d it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2011)

souljacker said:


> We watch milkshake these days. Mr men, peppa pig, roary and fifi are awesome.


 
Fifi and the Fucking Cunting Flowertots? You are joking, right? The voices, the shitty theme tune, the tweeness overload of the animation all make me want to bite the heads off daisies. I hope they all get sprayed with DDT.

My son loves Charlie and Lola (ace), Night Garden (fine), Timmy Time/Shaun the Sheep (win) and Peppa Pig mad. The show itself is okay but how I have grown to loathe Mummy Pig and her dictatorial, abusive ways. Poor Daddy Pig is derided by EVERYONE, young, old, his inlaws (notice he never gets to see his parents?) alike about how fat/stupid/useless/clumsy/rubbish he is. Peppa is already showing signs of developing the same get-under-my-thumb behaviour and is an obnoxious know it all. I think Daddy Pig should take George and elope to the coast with Miss Rabbit.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 17, 2011)

to be fair, thats how being a dad in a realtionship is


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I watched Chiro on Ch. 5 this morning. So good I've Sky+'d it.


 
What is it?

I always used to turn off when Fifi & the FCFs came on. On a par with dirtgirlfuckingworld


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> Peppa Pig mad. The show itself is okay but how I have grown to loathe Mummy Pig and her dictatorial, abusive ways. Poor Daddy Pig is derided by EVERYONE, young, old, his inlaws (notice he never gets to see his parents?) alike about how fat/stupid/useless/clumsy/rubbish he is. Peppa is already showing signs of developing the same get-under-my-thumb behaviour and is an obnoxious know it all. I think Daddy Pig should take George and elope to the coast with Miss Rabbit.


 
Peppa is a ghastly self-important middle class little shit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 17, 2011)

trashpony said:


> What is it?
> 
> I always used to turn off when Fifi & the FCFs came on. On a par with dirtgirlfuckingworld



It's 3D animation. Chiro is a crocodile. All the animals are quite stylised. Cuboid chicks and a pig who grew enormous after eating too much were in the one I saw.

Dubbed into English for Ch.5, obv.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh yes I've seen it. Weird as fuck


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 17, 2011)

Witness the hatred that is Peppa Pig...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 17, 2011)

And now witness the brilliance of The Little Princess...


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 18, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Witness the hatred that is Peppa Pig...




looks much better in...er Italian?

Our smallest loves 64 Zoo Lane. In fact they all do.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

64 Zoo Lane's theme tune gets me all emotional for no good reason.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 18, 2011)

Waaah! Peppa pig! The most annoying thing on telly! Probably have to go and watch it now as well with Dara.  All that _giggling._


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2011)

I've fucking had it with cbeebies. I hate far too many of the programs. Granny fucking Murray, the bastard green baloon club, cunting Balamory, bastarding Grandpa in my pocket, cocking Tommy Zoom. Fucking awful programmes. Why can't they get something decent like the new Mr Men, the What Whats or Little Princess? Even the presenters on milkshake are better (apart from Sid, obv.).


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Granny fucking Murray, the bastard green baloon club, cunting Balamory, bastarding Grandpa in my pocket, cocking Tommy Zoom


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Peppa is a ghastly self-important middle class little shit.


 
this


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 18, 2011)

The theme tune from chuggingtons sticks to the inside of your brain like septic glue.  I find myself humming it while I'm having a piss


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2011)

The Wotwots are great  But I hate Little Princess, Jane Horrocks' voice is like a rusty spork in my ear.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2011)

The thing I hate most the is fucking Green Balloon Club. The foal has just become interested in it and the children are such a bunch of smug precocious brats I want to shove their heads down the loo. Especially the youngest one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

trashpony said:


> The thing I hate most the is fucking Green Balloon Club. The foal has just become interested in it and the children are such a bunch of smug precocious brats I want to shove their heads down the loo. Especially the youngest one.


 
All together now - "It's ar weirld"


----------



## chintz (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the new favorite in the Chintz household 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00yc7zt/Rastamouse_Da_Crucial_Plan/

Rastamouse


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2011)

Peach seems to like Waybaloo, wry and I both distrust it, but tolerate it as the prequel to Night Garden, which is the best show ever conceived on TV. Even The Wire.



> we were quite happy watching the cider make Windy Miller all sleepy the other week on replay



Fuck that. Trumpton & Camberwick Green are both excercises in reinforcement of 1960s class relationships, and deeply conservative in their approach to anything new. I bring forward as my evidence the 'hair and tortoise' themed episode where Windy Miller takes on a farmer in his tractor for a race and wins. The whole show is basically the kind of show a daily Telegraph reader would make for kids.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 1, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck that. Trumpton & Camberwick Green are both excercises in reinforcement of 1960s class relationships, and deeply conservative in their approach to anything new. I bring forward as my evidence the 'hair and tortoise' themed episode where Windy Miller takes on a farmer in his tractor for a race and wins. The whole show is basically the kind of show a daily Telegraph reader would make for kids.



Nah - it's all about the working man being better than the wealthy landowner. And anyway, luddites ftw


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

chintz said:


> This is the new favorite in the Chintz household
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00yc7zt/Rastamouse_Da_Crucial_Plan/
> 
> Rastamouse


 
irie


----------



## chintz (Feb 2, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> irie


 
1.15 in not very subtle is it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's 3D animation. Chiro is a crocodile. All the animals are quite stylised. Cuboid chicks and a pig who grew enormous after eating too much were in the one I saw.
> 
> Dubbed into English for Ch.5, obv.
> Best Korean kids TV has to be Doggy Poo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2011)

chintz said:


> This is the new favorite in the Chintz household
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00yc7zt/Rastamouse_Da_Crucial_Plan/
> 
> Rastamouse


 
Wahhaat!!

I don't think we have watched cbeebies since christmas. Probably for the best. 
I thought it was at least fairly educational but my daughters behavior is much better (not that she was all that bad before hand mind you, and she didn't watch all that much).


----------

